# Rhino grinder too slow for Aeropress (5mins!)



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Having realised I can't take my PID Gaggia and Mazzer Royal to work and travel I've got myself an Aeropress. Which is great.

I also got the Aeropress adapter Rhinoware Grinder from Amazon to go with it thinking it would be ok for Aeropress. It takes me 4-5 mins for 18gm of Rave Italian Roast! On average just under 2 revs per second so must be 400+ turns. This is on 4 clicks from tightest as per guidance for Aeropress.

Are my wrists too weak, something wrong or should I change it and get the MBK Aerogrinder?

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A grinder with steel burrs (Aergrind/Lido E/Feldgrind/Kinu) will grind faster than the Rhino.

In the meantime, a smaller dose will reduce your grind time, can you scale down to 10-13g dose and/or see if you can go a click or two coarser without the flavour dropping off?


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

MWJB said:


> A grinder with steel burrs (Aergrind/Lido E/Feldgrind/Kinu) will grind faster than the Rhino.
> 
> In the meantime, a smaller dose will reduce your grind time, can you scale down to 10-13g dose and/or see if you can go a click or two coarser without the flavour dropping off?


OK so that's normal then. Just wanted to check. Will try down dosing too.


----------

